# My Shrimpies



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Painted Fire Red

























Pure Line CRS S grade (meaning no golden genes)

















OEBT


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Those shrimps are amazing!! Do you have any of the blue ones for sale?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

OMG Frank!! You always have the best shrimps dun u?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

nice, love the oebt.


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

nice pics, great shrimps! 

post pics of the king kong's!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great pics!! Man I gotta get some of those blue ones.


----------



## Shrimpgirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful shrimp Frank! Pls let me know when you have some OEBT available.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Wow. Looks unreal !


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Nice shrimps. I like the OEBT the best


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice OEBT !!


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

nice shrimps!


----------

